# Aviary Advise



## Pigwidgeon (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello all
Looking for some advice, hope someone can help me!

I have an aviary 5' long by 4' deep (and 7' to the top of the apex roof).
I'm wanting to keep finches in there;

Are owl finches and zebra finches compatible?
Would one pair of owls and 2 - 3 pairs of zebras be ok in an enclosure that size?

Are java sparrows compatible at all with the above, and if so would my aviary be large enough for any number of all 3 species to live happily?


----------



## CharlesMeadows (May 20, 2019)

My advice would be to be rather cautious with this combination. Owl Finches are known to be quite passive, which Zebras can get a aggressive at times.


----------



## billsfoxes (May 4, 2019)

i kept some owl finches with my canaries which were fine also with zebra finches without a problem javas on the other hand seemed a bit to bullish even with my british finches they were a little bit aggressive just keep a weary eye out and good luck


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Hopefully the OP sorted it out. Their post is 6years old


----------



## billsfoxes (May 4, 2019)

lol perhaps they take as long as i do to things as i always say 
"no point in rushing into these things"


----------

